# Crappy day



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

[vent]

Today sucks.

I had a fight with my wife this morning in the car to work. Not a loud fight, but a fight nonetheless (and it was for something I brought up, not her). In the end, here's what I got out of it:

1) I hold her to higher standards than others, which she hates. In my defense, I hold myself to higher standards than anyone else and do the same to her. I don't blame her for being upset about that.

2) If she does something that bothers me, I need to tell her right away, or as soon as possible, but DON'T bring it up first thing in the morning, three days later, on the way to work.

No screaming or yelling involved, and we don't hate each other, but it was still a fight and it was over something stupid. I want to apologize for some things but I don't dare write an e-mail because they suck at conveying thoughts and are easily misterpreted. I can't call her because she's at work, as am I, and I don't want to have this conversation in the workplace.

So my day sucks because of it and now I have to wait until 5pm to talk to her about it. 

Oh, did I mention that, sometimes, I have a hard time just "letting things go?" That doesn't help.

[/vent]


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

::hugs:: 

I can relate quite well.  Some of my worst fights with the husband have started in the car on the way to work and it totally sucks b/c you've got to spend the whole day upset before you can work things out.


----------



## Henry (Aug 30, 2005)

Actually, the quiet fights I find are nastier than the loud ones; the loud ones are fueled by just anger and irritation, but the quiet ones are fueled by something SERIOUSLY wrong. But that's just me.

The other thing I learned long ago, and congrats to you for it just now, is that you NEVER bring up anything that could lead to a fight first thing in the morning. You or she will invariably take it wrong, and unless you have time to sort it out, the ill feeling lingers all day. I'll apologize like a lunatic if I accidentally open a verbal door in the morning, and I'll bring it up later when we can talk about it rationally.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Actually, the quiet fights I find are nastier than the loud ones; the loud ones are fueled by just anger and irritation, but the quiet ones are fueled by something SERIOUSLY wrong. But that's just me.




Inevitably - the louder I get during an argument, the less sense I'm making.  If I start yelling, I'm probably just making stuff up/angry at myself to letting the argument go that far/trying to convince myself that what I'm saying is true (but it's not).


----------



## devilbat (Aug 30, 2005)

> I want to apologize for some things but I don't dare write an e-mail because they suck at conveying thoughts and are easily misterpreted. I can't call her because she's at work, as am I, and I don't want to have this conversation in the workplace.




Why not put those words into an email, followed with a "Just wanted you to know I was feeling bad"?  It will tell her that you've been thinking about the situation, and you regret aspects of it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Why not put those words into an email, followed with a "Just wanted you to know I was feeling bad"?  It will tell her that you've been thinking about the situation, and you regret aspects of it.



 A simple "I love you" note in her email inbox can do wonders.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 30, 2005)

Or copious amounts of chocolate and jewelry delivered to her workplace.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 30, 2005)

My wife & I have most of our fights in the car on the way to work in the morning. I don't know why, but that's the way it usually ends up. Maybe it's because we are always rushing around to get out of the house on time (never happens), and once we are on the road we need somehting to fill the air so one of us brings something up and we fight about it.  :\


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Aug 30, 2005)

Hence it is better to walk to work or take seperate cars 

I agree with emails, IMs or phone calls at work as not being an effective way of communicating.The communication breaks down due to too much "static". Same thing with gifts etc. as a way to make up for "issues" (gifts are much better when given for no reason). Letting some time pass before discussing an argument also will ease the tension.

Some face to face apologies along with some good "snuggling" always does the trick for me


----------



## diaglo (Aug 30, 2005)

i've got a spare couch you can sleep on...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

We have most of our fights at 2:00 AM it seems.  It's tricky to try and resolve something before you go to bed when you can barely stay awake.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the support. 

Personally, I hate posting things like this because I feel like I'm whining (see what I mean by holding myself to higher standards?) but I had to get it out.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Why not put those words into an email, followed with a "Just wanted you to know I was feeling bad"?  It will tell her that you've been thinking about the situation, and you regret aspects of it.




Because e-mails don't relay tone, unfortunately. I've seen situations where the sender will type something competely innocent and the receiver will take it a completely different way than intended simply because, in their mind, the "tone" of the words was bad.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 30, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Or copious amounts of chocolate and jewelry delivered to her workplace.




Then all her coworkers will know reveal's ticked her off.    

-Dave, who tries (but, unfortunately doesn't always succeed) to never go to bed angry...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i've got a spare couch you can sleep on...




You're stuck sleeping on the "main couch"?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 31, 2005)

I basically see fights like this as an opportunity for "Angry Sex" 

Lemons---> Lemonade


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I basically see fights like this as an opportunity for "Angry Sex"
> 
> Lemons---> Lemonade




I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll let you know how it turns out.



You can leave ou the juicy details.


----------



## Harmon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Because e-mails don't relay tone, unfortunately. I've seen situations where the sender will type something competely innocent and the receiver will take it a completely different way than intended simply because, in their mind, the "tone" of the words was bad.




All so very true.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 31, 2005)

I can sort of relate, my parents are in a bit of a modd right now cause my Mom lost her car keys(Which she does everyday, but she usually finds them quickly).  Now my Dad is all mad, but he has no fuse to begin with and my Mom is just quiet, which means she is upset.

*Sighs*

I hope you and your wife make up soon reveal, expecially if you have kids, if not, then if you have any I might reccomend to try and stay calm.  As I tend to get upset whenever my parents are in a bad mood, and then I feel all bad.  It might be the same way with your kids(or possible future children, if you ever decide to have any).

Sorry, If I came across as patronizing, I am just trying to give some advice.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can sort of relate, my parents are in a bit of a modd right now cause my Mom lost her car keys(Which she does everyday, but she usually finds them quickly).  Now my Dad is all mad, but he has no fuse to begin with and my Mom is just quiet, which means she is upset.
> 
> *Sighs*
> 
> ...




Not patronizing at all. In fact, we got a note from my sons preschool teacher that he called her a punk and tried to punch her in the stomach. And at one point he got mad, pushed a table and pushed over some chairs.

Like I said, it wasn't a yelling fight, but it was a fight. He definitely picked up on it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not patronizing at all. In fact, we got a note from my sons preschool teacher that he called her a punk and tried to punch her in the stomach. And at one point he got mad, pushed a table and pushed over some chairs.
> 
> Like I said, it wasn't a yelling fight, but it was a fight. He definitely picked up on it.




Goes to show you'd better watch *where* you have your fights and *who* might be in the audience. Kids pick up alot of what parents do and say. You'd be surprised what your son has picked up from you and your wife....


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Goes to show you'd better watch *where* you have your fights and *who* might be in the audience. Kids pick up alot of what parents do and say. You'd be surprised what your son has picked up from you and your wife....




He's a huge geek, so I'm not surprised there.


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

Communicating is most important (and it appears that you recognize that...even if after the fact), apologizing is next (even if blame can be split, an apology not only shows remorse, but also shows responsibility) and finally, love overcomes life's little bumps...

My experience is that no matter how I perceive my action, my wife is more forgiving than I give her credit for (hopefully you are just being too hard on yourself as well).

Hope that it all works out for you.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Communicating is most important (and it appears that you recognize that...even if after the fact), apologizing is next (even if blame can be split, an apology not only shows remorse, but also shows responsibility) and finally, love overcomes life's little bumps...
> 
> My experience is that no matter how I perceive my action, my wife is more forgiving than I give her credit for (hopefully you are just being too hard on yourself as well).
> 
> Hope that it all works out for you.




It's all good. My wife and I talked and we're good. We both realize it was stupid.


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's all good. My wife and I talked and we're good. We both realize it was stupid.




Great news...aren't wives awesome (my apologies to any who do not have it so lucky)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's all good. My wife and I talked and we're good. We both realize it was stupid.



Glad everything is okay on the homefront.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> He's a huge geek, so I'm not surprised there.




Being a geek is one thing. But picking up on your lesser habits is another....


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad everything is okay on the homefront.




Ya. I think I was just in a funk since it took SO long until I was able to talk to her and, by then, everything that could've gone bad went through my head. In the end it took like 3 minutes of talking and it was done.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's all good. My wife and I talked and we're good. We both realize it was stupid.




And she'll probably rib you for the next six months for that stupid thing you did that you've long since forgotten but she hasn't....   We women are just like that!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ya. I think I was just in a funk since it took SO long until I was able to talk to her and, by then, everything that could've gone bad went through my head. In the end it took like 3 minutes of talking and it was done.



Thats life. All you can do is try to be as open and forgiving as possible. We all have our moments.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> In the end it took like 3 minutes of talking and it was done.




so "Carrying the pumpkin" has become "3 minutes of talking"

mang, i need to be careful how i talk about things. it is too easy to get lost in the thread euphemisms.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> so "Carrying the pumpkin" has become "3 minutes of talking"
> 
> mang, i need to be careful how i talk about things. it is too easy to get lost in the thread euphemisms.



In my case, it sure ain't "three minutes..."


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> In my case, it sure ain't "three minutes..."




Ya, that's way too much time for you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ya, that's way too much time for you.



 Oohh! BURN!

5 points for reveal!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 31, 2005)

Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oohh! BURN!
> 
> 5 points for reveal!



"OH YEAH?!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd have compared you to Al Bundy....   

The 30-second man!   










If even that!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd have compared you to Al Bundy....
> 
> The 30-second man!
> 
> If even that!



Julie?  Is that you?    

No, at home I'm known as the 8-hour man.  We only quit because it's time to get up and go to work.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, at home I'm known as the 8-hour man.




What does your wife do while you're in the basement this long?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Julie?  Is that you?
> 
> No, at home I'm known as the 8-hour man.  We only quit because it's time to get up and go to work.




Men. Always gotta brag... 

Might as well stop dreaming NOW and wake up to REAL LIFE!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What does your wife do while you're in the basement this long?




Getting out some toys?


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 31, 2005)

Speaking as a woman who very very rarely gets flowers, I am ecstatic when I do get them.  Of course, in an ideal world, we women would get flowers on a normal day when nothing special or extraordinary is going on, just because we are soft, pretty, lovely visions of warmth, goodness, and light.  But alas, this is not an ideal world, and I don't ever get flowers at work 

I have *never* dated a man who sent me flowers at work.  I've done an informal poll at work and out of 15 women, only 2 have men that send them flowers at work for anything other than a birthday or an anniversary.  Once I asked a boyfriend to send me flowers and he asked me to give him the address.  You've got a &#*%& phone book, look it up!  If I have to GIVE you the address, then where's the spontanaety of getting pretty flowers at work and being surprised?!?  My sister's husband actually told her to send them to herself   

Women like flowers!  They like to get them at work!  So that other women walk by and think "ooh she's got a sweet guy!"  So the woman can show off the beautiful flowers picked out by her man (ok, picked out by the florist at 1-800-FLOWERS, but hey it's the thought that counts....), and show that she is loved.

Granted, my bf and I never argue.  So he's never had reason to send me "I'm sorry" flowers.  But there have been days that I just had a rotten, rough, stinky day and he knew it, and flowers would have brightened my mood considerably.  But I don't expect him to always pick up on that.  Once would be nice (/bonks bf on the head)

Disclaimers:  You may already send your wife flowers when you miss her, love her, are thinking about her, etc.  In that case, disregard this advice.  But if this post encourages at least one man to send his lady flowers once in his life, then I will consider it time well spent typing  
Other Disclaimer:  Some women don't like to get flowers.  Usually this comes about as them having dated the rarest of the rare man who sends flowers often and copiously.  So that they get burned out on flowers.  In my experience, though, women like flowers and they especially like to get them at work!!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 31, 2005)

Flowers die...

But a D&D Player's Handbook says "I love you forever".


It's true!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

I never send my wife flowers on her birthday, anniversary, valentine's day, or any other "traditional" day. I send them when I want to, when I feel I need to tell her that I love her, or when she's having a bad day at work.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I never send my wife flowers on her birthday, anniversary, valentine's day, or any other "traditional" day. I send them when I want to, when I feel I need to tell her that I love her, or when she's having a bad day at work.



 reveal gets an A+ in husband-ology.


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 31, 2005)

Ahh such a lucky lady 

I always feel like crud when the lady whose husband sends her flowers all the time "just because" walks by with another beautiful bouquet..

Ah well!  There are much worse things in life to never receive!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> Ah well!  There are much worse things in life to never receive!




<insert STD joke here>


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Getting out some toys?



Hey, *I'm* not the one who admitted that I knew how to make home-made... uh, toys for when the man's not around.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Men. Always gotta brag...
> 
> Might as well stop dreaming NOW and wake up to REAL LIFE!




Nice

relationship advice from a 35-year old unattached virgin.

Wake up Josh! Real life beckons!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Wake up Josh! Real life beckons!



Indeed.  My average postcount has suffered the last four or five days as, after binging (from work, I might add) the week before I realized I was wasting way too much of my life on these new-fangled messageboard thingies.  Even chained to the computer and going through an extremely slow period at work the last few weeks, there were much better things to do with my time than monitor ENWorld and Nothingland all day.

Today, I've spent most of my time either doing actual work, or looking up old John Carter of Mars rip-off stories in out of print paperback.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Even chained to the computer and going through an extremely slow period at work the last few weeks, there were much better things to do with my time than monitor ENWorld and Nothingland all day.




I just don't know you anymore!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

That's no excuse for the way you've been ignoring my needs in bed, you pig!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

This certainly is an interesting turn we've taken here.


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I always feel like crud when the lady whose husband sends her flowers all the time "just because" walks by with another beautiful bouquet..




I'm late to this thread but I'm looking for something to make me feel less depressed right now.  Might as well brag on myself.

I very rarely buy my wife flowers on birthday/anniversary type occasions (though I did get her a hella huge arrangement in May for our 10th anniversary.  Sent it to work and the whole thing.).  If I do then it is usually just a single red rose.

But I do frequently get her flowers.  Sometimes "just because" but much more often when _I've_ had a bad day.  I have a tough time just making myself feel better on command.  But seeing my wife happy and smiling always makes me feel good.  So if I've had a crappy day then I buy her flowers because I know that she'll be thrilled and give me a big smile and hug and I'll be feeling better in no time.  It works like a charm and I recommend it.

Considering how I feel right now, I might be buying her flowers tomorrow.  :\


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Considering how I feel right now, I might be buying her flowers tomorrow.  :\




what's the matter?


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> what's the matter?




Mostly I'm just very torn up about the plight of the folks down along the Gulf Coast.  Seeing an entire swath of the country just devastated like that is bad enough but the people (and particularly the children) trapped in the area with no real hope of relief in the next couple days is heartrending.  And I feel utterly powerless to do anything about it.

EDIT:  You know what though, TB, it honestly makes me feel about 50% better just having you ask what was bothering me.  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Mostly I'm just very torn up about the plight of the folks down along the Gulf Coast.  Seeing an entire swath of the country just devastated like that is bad enough but the people (and particularly the children) trapped in the area with no real hope of relief in the next couple days is heartrending.  And I feel utterly powerless to do anything about it.



I know how you feel. It is times like these that I wish I had the same abilities as Superman. But what can we do? Pray for the best.


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But what can we do? Pray for the best.




Yeah but having lived through two major hurricanes to hit North Carolina in the last ten years, I feel a lot better when I can pray for the best AND help a neighbor get a tree off his house at the same time.

I simply don't have the money to donate to the Red Cross.  I'll probably try to give blood and see if I can donate some canned food or something but I'd feel a hell of a lot better if I could DO something to directly help someone.

It's just frustrating for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I simply don't have the money to donate to the Red Cross.  I'll probably try to give blood and see if I can donate some canned food or something but I'd feel a hell of a lot better if I could DO something to directly help someone.
> 
> It's just frustrating for me.



Understandable. Is there a shelter in your area that you knmow about? If so you may be able to ease your conscience by volunteering some of your free time there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> relationship advice from a 35-year old unattached virgin.




And DAMN PROUD OF IT TOO!!



> Wake up Josh! Real life beckons!




And some people just don't understand a joke....  :\


----------



## caudor (Sep 1, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Flowers die...
> But a D&D Player's Handbook says "I love you forever".
> It's true!




 

I think we should heed the wisdom Weird Al:  

What better way to say 'I love you' than with a gift of a spatula.

Of course, we all know how well that would go over.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

caudor said:
			
		

> I think we should heed the wisdom Weird Al:
> 
> What better way to say 'I love you' than with a gift of a spatula.
> 
> Of course, we all know how well that would go over.



That depends entirely on how the spatula is used.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 1, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> Once I asked a boyfriend to send me flowers and he asked me to give him the address.  You've got a &#*%& phone book, look it up!



I bet if you posted the address _here_, you'd get _lots_ of flowers.  _Creeeeeeepy_ flowers....   

And then all the girls at work would see them and say, "What kind of nutjob sent _those?"_


--Someone other than Algolei who would never bring this up himself.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 2, 2005)

My wife and I have very subtle fights, and they usually start out small. One of us will be grumpy, and it will make the other one grumpy, and then it will just escalate until we finally talk it over and stop.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 2, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> My wife and I have very subtle fights, and they usually start out small. One of us will be grumpy, and it will make the other one grumpy, and then it will just escalate until we finally talk it over and stop.




That sounds familiar. My wife and I are well-enough matched that most of our disagreements are pretty minor, and our "fights" are ususally nothing more than one or the there of us being in bad moods.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 2, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And DAMN PROUD OF IT TOO!!




Proud of giving advice from a point of no experience?

Allrighta  




> And some people just don't understand a joke....  :\




Explain it. I'm all ears.


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

*grumbles* No popcorn smiley when you need one.

My wife and I have never had a major drag out fight in ten years together.  And kinda like TB, the little spats we have just lead to making up later, so its all good in the end...

I get her chocolate - we're both addicted to chocolate - and Grateful Dead bears.  Fraggin' house is covered with' em now...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 2, 2005)

Sniktch!   

When did you reappear?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

not too long ago, TB, but it good to see him return!!  

he posted once in June and then his first post since then was an hour ago...not that I'm stalking him...again.....


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Sniktch!
> 
> When did you reappear?




Eh, life kinda gave me a few punches to the face after GC '03.  Its taken awhile to recover.  I retreated to the Wombat Goddess's throneroom to lick my wounds, but now I'm feeling frisky again.  And may actually have time to post sometimes.

Its good to see you outside of NTL, though


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not too long ago, TB, but it good to see him return!!
> 
> he posted once in June and then his first post since then was an hour ago...not that I'm stalking him...again.....




And I see my absence has completely and utterly destroyed any hope for my nefarious plot to pass you in postcount


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> And I see my absence has completely and utterly destroyed any hope for my nefarious plot to pass you in postcount




I may have posted once or twice since GC 03....


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

or 20,000  

Seriously, though, if anyone's really curious, I can provide a couple links to threads I've posted here and there that explain my disappearance.  Crothian, in latest news, my boy is in kindergarten, consistently identifies 4 or 5 letters of the alphabet, and jabbers so much I swear he's on the verge of talking   

Er, I guess I'm kinda hijacking this thread, but since its the Off Topic forum anyway, maybe no one will notice


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

That's great to hear about the boy.  How is the wife doing?


----------



## reveal (Sep 2, 2005)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> or 20,000
> 
> Seriously, though, if anyone's really curious, I can provide a couple links to threads I've posted here and there that explain my disappearance.  Crothian, in latest news, my boy is in kindergarten, consistently identifies 4 or 5 letters of the alphabet, and jabbers so much I swear he's on the verge of talking
> 
> Er, I guess I'm kinda hijacking this thread, but since its the Off Topic forum anyway, maybe no one will notice




It's my thread. Talk about your son all you want.


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's my thread. Talk about your son all you want.




Bah, its your fault I'm here anyway.  I followed you back from NTL   

Crothian, my wife is doing much better, too.  Her face healed from the fire at work better than I ever expected, and unless you really know what to look for it just seems she has a slight complexion problem.  And my raise and promotion at work have allowed her to quit and do the full-time Mommy thing.

The settlement we got from that accident outraged me - $450 for, and I quote the court papers "Permanent partial disfigurement."   But she doesn't seem to want to pursue it further, and if she's satisfied than so am I.  It could have been much worse, after all.  As long as she puts sunblock on every single time she plans to go outside for more than a couple of minutes she'll be OK...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

that's really good to hear


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 2, 2005)

Not to mention that Mrs. Sniktch looks good with short hair.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Not to mention that Mrs. Sniktch looks good with short hair.




you're single, she's not


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

She does, too!  I've been talking her out of cutting her hair for almost ten years - if only I'd known sooner...  Woulda saved her many incidents of our little monkey deciding to swing from that vine  

Where you been, Dungannon?  I've been waiting for you to show up all night...  finally rid yourself of those annoying callers?


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah, finally.  We were extremely shorthanded today so I haven't had much Internet time tonight as I usually do.


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that - I think that qualifies as a crappy day...

and on that note, lets return reveal's thread to him and go put our drivel where it belongs - although I see you already beat me back there...

/hijack over


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 2, 2005)

[Hijack back on]

What is this accident that Mrs. Sniktch had?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 2, 2005)

hey cool, a randomlingshouse invasion.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> [Hijack back on]
> 
> What is this accident that Mrs. Sniktch had?




she's a chef and an oven blew up at her.  burnt her bad and she lost of lot of hair as at the time it was really long (butt length)


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi, BOZ!   



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> [Hijack back on]
> 
> What is this accident that Mrs. Sniktch had?




*Sigh*  She was a cook at a hotel restaurant.  Their steam cooker was malfunctioning, but no one bothered to label it or let her know - she wasn't at work the day it broke...

So she came in, lit the match, turned it on and *BOOM!*

Damn near blew her face off.  I wanted to cry and cry when I saw her - her long hair that had hung to her ass for ten years was fried, and she had a scary big hole melted in her forehead that I never thought would heal.  2nd degree burns over 30%of her face and right arm, which she got up quick enough to block a lot of the flames...

The restaurant had someone come in and fix the table the very next day.

I wanted her to pursue negligence - she had plenty of friendly witnesses, etc.  But her recovery was nothing short of miraculous - some very minor mottling that you can't even see on a big day.  And with the crap going on with our son, I guess she just didn't have the energy to pursue it, so she settled for the $450 from workmen's comp and let it go.

In the end, her hair looks awesome cropped short and she's as sexy as ever, her self esteem has gotten better, it wasn't as bad as it could have been, and she seems happy, so I guess I'm happy too.


----------



## Sniktch (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh, and BOZ, I prefer to think of it more as "They Always Come Back"


----------



## Queenie (Sep 2, 2005)

That's really really good news about your wife and son Sniktch


----------



## BOZ (Sep 2, 2005)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh, and BOZ, I prefer to think of it more as "They Always Come Back"




sooner or later!


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2005)

The morning you just described has been my last 5 years.

It sucks.


----------

